# AMF Snowblower Problems



## richoj (Nov 22, 2009)

I also have a 1970's AMF 3 stage Polar Bear which started and ran ok after a 3 year layover, but wouldn't move much (forward or reverse) when I put it in gear. The clutch band looks ok and the auger works fine---the unit will learch a bit when put into gear, but won't move much.

The drive wheel hubs are rather large and I'm wondering if they contain a clutch type mechanism which may be hanging up. Actually, the left wheel will move a lot more than the right wheel. All the chains, shafts and other moving parts are still well lubricated and there is no rust visible. 

I'm trying to save a few dollars and fix this myself, so any thoughts or leads would be appreciated.


----------



## hlmhunter (Feb 25, 2010)

Bump, I have the same snow blower with the same problems. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

When you get something this old, it is hard to really find out anything about it.

I would take all weight off the rear wheels and with it in neutral spin the wheels by hand, do they feel about the same?

Check the clutch, on the drive. I am guessing it has one rubber coated wheel that drives a flat wheel. Make sure the flat wheel has no grease or oil on it. On the rubber drive wheel, you can take some sand paper and rough up the surface a little. Make sure you don't leave any flat spots on it.

BG


----------

